# Advice: Need new mtb brakes



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Howdy mtb riders

Since the start of the year I've been out riding more and starting to get more interested in it. The bike I brought 2years back was an entry bike that I brought with the idea of seeing whether I would stick to the sport/hobby which I did first year, but last year with work I never rode it  lol

Now being an entry level bike (hard tail btw) I always had in my mind I'd be upgrading to a better specked bike but I'm pretty happy with it tbh and ATM I don't really want to start spending money on a bike while I'm doing my house up. However I'm starting to think my brakes could be a little better (riding my friends bike with hydraulic brakes didn't help lol) but really have no idea what to look for and what I could use.

So could anyone point some decent brakes out to me please? Ive saw http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67751 that have got good reviews and a great price.

But that's the thing they sound cheap, could anyone tell me if there worth it? Or worth spending more?

I'm after a rear brake at least, but what size should I go for?

Thanks for any help and advice
Ant


----------



## SiBradbury (Sep 9, 2006)

Until recently i worked in a bike shop as a mechanic and sales person. You can get complete shimano disc brake packages for buttons these days. They're super reliable, aren't a nightmare to bleed (like 90% of hydraulic discs out there) and feel really nice. Check out this place for some bargains, some of this kit is cheaper than what we were paying at trade price when I worked at the bike shop. If i was in the market for new brakes i'd be taking the Shimano route rather than Av id, Hope etc.

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/search/find/?forceprotocol=true&q=shimano+disc&f[cat]=Brakes_MTB%2FATB+brakes

Don't be put off that they're in Germany, i know a few people that have bought stuff from them and its all good.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup ive bought the XT version of These  And delivery was very quick and stress free. Cant recommended the brake enough either :thumb:


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

i had avid juicy 7's on my bike they were awsome breaks but loads of people diss avids big time for reliability i never had a problem i only ever had to bleed the front 1 once in 3 years and that was when i fitted it


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi - I recently converted my hybrid bike with Shimano hydraulic brakes.

Great price, great kit, great reliability.

Shimano disc brake and lever (rear) £50

Shimano disc brake rotor £20

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

SiBradbury said:


> Until recently i worked in a bike shop as a mechanic and sales person.


Oooooh a man in the know from the inside at last.

So, any more tips and observations form the bike shop?
Reliable brands? 
Good Bike Manufacturers? 
Any Gear Brand Recommendations? 
Good bike shops?
Bad bike shops?
Any other trade tricks/secrets?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm I'll be honest I'm more confused now lol.

I best just ask the silly q's lol, can I get any brake system/package and put it on my bike? Because the second link (post #3) and last link (post #5) mention having new disks?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If your MTB has a disc rotor already then you only need to purchase the disc brake and lever and replace the old set with the new set.

It's a doddle to install, and the hydraulic system self adjusts to the disc rotor.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Get a set of Hope if you can they're awesome. I used to have Hope M4s on my old specialised until some **** thought they deserved it more than me, I've got Quad Dimes on my current steed and they're as good as the Shimano XTR range and much cheaper.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Get a set of Hope if you can they're awesome. I used to have Hope M4s on my old specialised until some **** thought they deserved it more than me, I've got Quad Dimes on my current steed and they're as good as the Shimano XTR range and much cheaper.


Interesting brand check there - all the shops say stick to Shimano's, I will investigate further, cheers :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Tips said:


> Interesting brand check there - all the shops say stick to Shimano's, I will investigate further, cheers :thumb:


having had

hope

hayes

****mano

Avid

Magura

Hope every time for me...

get a leak on a set of shimano calipers you cant get new seals its a new caliper job hopes after sales is second to none


----------



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

What is your bike? If you could post it's spec it'll be easier to advise.


----------



## McWullie (Nov 25, 2008)

You would be better replacing your front brake rather than your rear!

If you have V Brakes they just don't work when the mud goes on your rims. If you have V-brakes you ned to make sure your front shock can take Hyd brakes. Also you will have to buy a new front hub/wheel if you don't have a front rotor ie mechanical disc brakes on your bike.

Post up your bike spec and we can advise better.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ True Dat - we want bike specs!

Where's SiBradbury from the bike shop?

We want insider knowledge :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

what sort of information are you after Tips?


Just about what you said earlier its not always a good idea to mix rotors with different brakes as more often than not brand a have a different usable disc / pad interface too narrow a disc (talking the area the pad acts on leads to the brakes been very snatchy as the pad contacts the spokes of the disc...

also the thickness of some discs leads to problems... look at the hope vented ones for just how thick discs have become needing a wider calliper aperture


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I endorse Hope brakes too... I have used them for years and years 10+ and the are reliable powerful trick looking and the customer service to the consumer is top notch.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Avoid Magura.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I have many hope items on my bike but having had really poor experience of tech x2's I just don't think Hope brakes are good enough any more. They look fantastic, are really serviceable but just don't offer the power and reliability of shimano. I've now got the latest xt 785's from rose bike with ice tec discs and they are light years ahead of the hopes, been on the bike 6 months and I never need to touch them, just ride which is exactly what i want. Check out single track forum, there was a very recent (and long) post with very similar feedback.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Well first off apologies to all who replied in the thread, I started the thread a while back and haven't been on here much and completely forgot to reply on here.

Second of all after finding the receipt to the bike and finding out how little I paid for the bike I'm not sure whether I should bother upgrading or just ride it the rest of the year and wait til the refurb on my house is done and I can buy a new bike.

Like I say the bike was pretty cheap at £300 and it's a Saracen Mantra DX - thinking about it though I was on a much much lower wage then so would of probably felt a pretty big purchase lol.

I mean I'm happy with how the bike feels bar the brakes, I just wish they had abit more power, so would some of the hydraulic sets posted on this thread improve the bike they were around the £50 mark?

I'd post a spec list but can't find one in the Internet lol - says a lot about the bike I guess lol.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

In that case I would use your existing brakes until it is time to replace the pads and then purchase a hydraulic brake disc set.

Remember that the hydraulic brakes performs better in the wet and mud for stopping or if you are riding downhill and want instant control.

If you are not doing any of the above, then replace if your budget allows.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Tips, I think for now I'll do as you said and run them until they need a pad change then change the complete set-up.

Now it's just forks I *need* to change, it was my 21st bday on Friday and never brought myself anything so that will be my present to myself lol. I've saw these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54611 so anyone got any views on these?

Anything better out there for the money?

I'd be going for the 100-140mm set.

Thanks 
Ant


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

ant_s said:


> Thanks Tips, I think for now I'll do as you said and run them until they need a pad change then change the complete set-up.
> 
> Now it's just forks I *need* to change, it was my 21st bday on Friday and never brought myself anything so that will be my present to myself lol. I've saw these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54611 so anyone got any views on these?
> 
> ...


They are a decent fork, spec'd on bikes over a grand, you need the top part no. As the others will require a special ft hub for thru axle.

Not a deal of change for rockshox in 2013 either.

Brake wise, shimano 445/455 are great brakes for the money, white ones look super cool too.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Jace said:


> ..... you need the top part no. As the others will require a special ft hub for thru axle....


 Errrrm so I couldn't buy these and just get them fitted? I'd need more parts

Sorry for any stupidy ln my side, I really really don't know anything about bikes parts and other mtb forums all seem aimed at people 'in the know' and there seems more to it than detailing terms and what-not lol

I forget how easy it is to ask on here the most basic of things.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You could of bought a nice Cube MTB for nearly the price of the brakes and forks.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ This man knows.

Cube bikes are orgasmic in the flesh.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have fallen in love with Bens. 

Although I really like the Felt range.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd prefer a Felt or Focus to a Cube tbh.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/felt/q720-2012-mountain-bike-ec032645?query=Felt q


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

ant_s said:


> Errrrm so I couldn't buy these and just get them fitted? I'd need more parts
> 
> Sorry for any stupidy ln my side, I really really don't know anything about bikes parts and other mtb forums all seem aimed at people 'in the know' and there seems more to it than detailing terms and what-not lol
> 
> I forget how easy it is to ask on here the most basic of things.


The ones for £229 are for normal quick release axles, this is what you'll have fitted as OE on your bike.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I'd prefer a Felt or Focus to a Cube tbh.


Is this from past experiance?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Is this from past experiance?


The Focus I had was awesome, wish I hadn't of sold it now tbh. Not had a Felt but the range is good quality and ride well, I wasn't that struck on the Cube though, well specced but though.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

bigmc said:


> The Focus I had was awesome, wish I hadn't of sold it now tbh. Not had a Felt but the range is good quality and ride well, I wasn't that struck on the Cube though, well specced but though.


What put you off the Cube though?

I like both the Felt and Cube, but it's always good to hear other opinions.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Matt. said:


> You could of bought a nice Cube MTB for nearly the price of the brakes and forks.


Where could I get a Cube for so cheap? I have really really been thinking of just buying a new bike, I'd have a budget of around £500 (plus the little I could get from selling my bike)

I love Cube bikes but the ones I've saw start at around the £700 mark and I really don't want to spend that at the minute.

I blame Ben for him and his bloody Cube!!



Jace said:


> The ones for £229 are for normal quick release axles, this is what you'll have fitted as OE on your bike.


Thank you, so if I decide to upgrade my bike I'll get those ordered then


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt. said:


> What put you off the Cube though?
> 
> I like both the Felt and Cube, but it's always good to hear other opinions.


Just personal preference


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ant, you can get the same Cube as Ben's, 2011 model for a shade over £600.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Talk of the devil and he will appear!

Go away Ben! I blame you for the Cube loving 

I take it your happy with yours, but what type of riding do you do?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Think that will be my purchase after my holiday.

A Cube or Felt.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Talk of the devil and he will appear!
> 
> Go away Ben! I blame you for the Cube loving
> 
> I take it your happy with yours, but what type of riding do you do?












Yeah, I love the thing  Won't be long till it has a 1000 miles on it! At the moment it is just a mix of the hard stuff and country parks but I plan on giving it a harder time come the summer.

I spent alot of time researching as I do with anything major I buy. Had my heart set on a Trek as my previous bike was on for it's 14th year of service! For the money Cube has the best spec and just look at it :argie: As soon as I saw one in the flesh, I had to have one.

Oddly the Acid had some better features than the LTD which was the next spec up. Not sure if that is the same for the 2012 models.

I have only had one issue. The thread pulled out the caliper mount post on the front forks (Rock Shox) just before Christmas but these were replaced under warranty, they even sent me the newer versions!

Just off to the local bike shop to try a third caliper mount! Maybe today I will have my floating purple rotors on!


----------

